# closed fishing seasons for snook statewide until September



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/10/statewide/News_10_X_ColdWeatherSaltFishKills1.htm

January 15, 2010
Contact: Lee Schlesinger, 850-487-0554

Executive Order 10-02 (Dead Fish) 
Executive Order 10-03 (Snook, Tarpon, Bonefish) 
The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) has issued executive orders to protect Florida's snook, bonefish and tarpon fisheries from further harm caused by the recent prolonged cold weather in the state, which has caused widespread saltwater fish kills. The FWC has received numerous reports from the public and is taking action to address the conservation needs of affected marine fisheries. The orders also will allow people to legally dispose of dead fish in the water and on the shore.

One of the executive orders temporarily extends closed fishing seasons for snook statewide until September. It also establishes temporary statewide closed seasons for bonefish and tarpon until April because of the prolonged natural cold weather event that caused significant, widespread mortality of saltwater fish in Florida. The other order temporarily suspends certain saltwater fishing regulations to allow people to collect and dispose of dead fish killed by the cold weather.

"A proactive, precautionary approach is warranted to preserve our valuable snook, bonefish and tarpon resources, which are among Florida's premier game fish species," said FWC Chairman Rodney Barreto. "Extending the snook closed season and temporarily closing bonefish and tarpon fishing will protect surviving snook that spawn in the spring and will give our research scientists time to evaluate the extent of damage that was done to snook, bonefish and tarpon stocks during the unusual cold-weather period we recently experienced in Florida."

Snook season currently is closed in Florida under regular FWC rules, and there are also regular closed snook seasons that occur in the summer. However, the FWC executive order extends the statewide snook closed seasons continuously through Aug. 31 and provides that no person may harvest or possess snook in state and federal waters off Florida during this period unless the fishery is opened sooner or the closure is extended by subsequent order.

The order also establishes a temporary prohibition on the harvest and possession of bonefish and tarpon from state and federal waters off Florida through March 31, unless these fisheries are opened sooner or the closures are extended by subsequent order. The FWC executive order for the snook, bonefish and tarpon closed seasons takes effect at 12:01 a.m. on Jan. 16.

The other FWC executive order temporarily removes specific harvest regulations for all dead saltwater fish of any species that have died as a result of prolonged exposure to cold weather in Florida waters. It also modifies general methods of taking dead saltwater fish from Florida's shoreline and from the water to allow the collection of saltwater fish by hand, cast net, dip net or seine.

All people taking dead saltwater fish under the provisions of this order may not sell, trade or consume such fish, and the dead fish must immediately be disposed of in compliance with local safety, health and sanitation requirements for such disposal.

In addition, all people taking dead fish under the provisions of this order are not required to possess a saltwater fishing license, and all fish taken under the provisions of this executive order shall be those that have died as a result of prolonged exposure to cold weather.

This FWC executive order takes effect at 12:01 a.m. on Jan. 16 and will expire at 12:01 a.m. on Feb. 1, unless it is repealed sooner or extended by subsequent order.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I had a feeling this was coming down the pipeline. I think it's probably the best thing they could do.

I would have had this up, but unfortunately a I came down with a bad stomach/intestinal bug late yesterday afternoon and I've been in bed ever since. 

I just woke up to all the buzz about the closed snook season.

I don't really know what effect it will have. Poachers will always poach no matter what. I don't know how many slot snook are actually caught gamefish anglers and kept. 

It's so hard to catch a slot snook to begin with, I just wonder if this will have much of an impact.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've written a short blog entry about the closure. I think it's a good reaction as opposed to some of the extreme measures I've heard talked about.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11506/fwc-issues-executive-order-closing-snook-season/

I'm also working on a full blown column on the subject to be published in the near future. This will require interviews which I probably won't be able to do until Monday.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

With the east coast legal slot at 28" to 32" and one a day,you wouldn't think many are caught.
A few years back I was driving down to Sebastian Inlet for evening tarpon fishing and I was amazed by how many snook came over the rails, between 26" and 34".The guys had it down to a science as far as tide,time and location.What upset me,was I rarely saw a tape measure and most fish were taken directly to their car and they came back for more.Sebastian Inlet is a state park and they do have a working web cam on the north pier, controlled by the office on grounds.I have heard of a couple people getting busted but I have never seen it in the twenty trips I made down there.
If you want a slot snook,your best chance is Sebastian Inlet and the Ft Pierce Inlet.They must school like big reds with most in the same length range.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

In all honesty, I think a closure won't do much without a major push toward increased enforcement. 

We all know how much poaching goes on and those few who do poach will always poach until it hits them in the pocket heavy or they face county jail time.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've only kept one snook in my life and gave it to my buddy. Like redfish, they're a sport fish to me and I'd rather eat something else like snapper or flounder.


----------

